

What are some creative ways to ask readers to share a newsletter with friends? - Posthuman

I run a newsletter dedicated to providing my readers short and relevant startup links around daily news, stories, jobs and events called The Posthuman Startup (http://t.co/QQiziS5F).&#60;p&#62;I've read that there are ways to engage early adapters in the growth process of a young community, however I always feel like I am being too "selly" when asking my readers to "share us with your friends."  I've seen positive reactions to sharing how large the community is while involving them in the growth process (i.e. telling them I will offer some sort of reward if we hit a certain number of readers), but I'm afraid that revealing the numbers might result in a negative reaction because of the relatively small size of the newsletter (I just started it this week).&#60;p&#62;What is a good approach? I'm open to all ideas while trying to stay away from the generic "add a share button."&#60;p&#62;Thanks for your help everyone!  Here is a browser version of Posthuman that I sent today so you can get a feel for our design/content:&#60;p&#62;http://us4.campaign-archive2.com/?u=c0d4927a457763fa1f211aaa6&#38;id=823ca33d64&#60;p&#62;Dan
======
abbasmehdi
Don't encourage or "sell", just make it as easy as possible to share on FB,
Twitter and via email as a first step by putting share and post icons. Once
shared, make it dead simple to subscribe, also note frequency and a no spam
policy.

~~~
Posthuman
Thanks for the advice. I'll be sure to add the note frequency and no spam
policy.

